# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ .. 2009 - 2010 > إرشيف بطولة أمم أفريقيا للمحليين 2011 >  >  السودان v الجابون نقل حي

## الفاتح

*عوووووووووووووووووووك الحقونا
                        	*

----------


## النجم السامق

*الدقيقة 17 السودان الأوفر هجمات مع هجمتان مرتدتان للجابون في غاية الخطورة إلا أن مظهر السودان جيد جدا
                        	*

----------


## خلف الله الهادى

*يا اخوان انتو وين نحن ما عارفين وين الكوره  الحقوووووووونا  ورونا الكوره نحن بره
                        	*

----------


## النجم السامق

*هدف أول للسودان الدقيقة 18 مدثر كاريكا
                        	*

----------


## النجم السامق

*الكورة على قناة الجزيرة رقم 9
                        	*

----------


## الفاتح

*الله يديك الصحة والعافية يا النجم السامق
واصل عليك الله
                        	*

----------


## النجم السامق

*الدقيقة 25 سيطرة سودانية دون فعالية
                        	*

----------


## النجم السامق

*الدقيقة 27 فاول للجابون في موقع خطير إلا أن المهاجم الجابوني أطاش  بالكرة فوق عارضة بهاء الدين
                        	*

----------


## النجم السامق

*التشكيلة:
بهاء الدين - مساوي - سفاري - قلق - مصعب عمر - عمر بخيت - هيثم - علاء الدين يوسف - الشغيل - مدثر كاريكا - بكري المدينة
                        	*

----------


## midris3

*الدقيقة 35
                        	*

----------


## النجم السامق

*35 دقيقة ولا زال السودان متقدم بهدف ولكن إنخفض الأداء
                        	*

----------


## midris3

*قلق وهجمة خطرة ضائعة
                        	*

----------


## النجم السامق

*أضاع قلق تسديده من شبه لإنراد د.36
                        	*

----------


## ابواخلاص

*مافي رابط للمعندهم كارت حتى نكون مع الحدث
                        	*

----------


## midris3

*ضربة حرة مباشرة للمنتخب الوطني 
عودة للمنتخب الجابوني للصفوف الخلفية

ينفذ هيثم مصطفى تتخلص 


من الدفاع
                        	*

----------


## الفاتح

*روابط للمشاهدة 
 Click Here To Watch : Live Online 



Link 1


Link 2


Link 3



Link 4



Link 5

*

----------


## midris3

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابواخلاص
					

مافي رابط للمعندهم كارت حتى نكون مع الحدث



للأسف كل الروابط في النت ملك كانت لي مصريين اغلبهم
فتشت لقيتهم كلهم واقفات
ان شاء الله لو في زول لقى يلحقنا باقي الزمن
انا حاليا متابع في الاذاعة السودانية
اول كرت اصفر للاعب اندو من المنتخب الجابوني 
وهيثم مصطفى مصاب في الاحتكاك مع الاعب
الدقيقة 40
                        	*

----------


## النجم السامق

*أول بطاقة صفراء على لاعب جابوني بعد تدخل عنيف على هيثم مصطفى
                        	*

----------


## midris3

*هجمة خطرة راسية من هيثم مصطفى والمرمى خالي يخلصها المدافع
                        	*

----------


## midris3

*هجمة خطرة علاء الدين يخلصها الحارس ضربة ركنية
                        	*

----------


## النجم السامق

*هجمة سودانية ضائعة من بكري المدينة وتسديدة قوية لعلاء الدين يحولها الحارس الى ركنية وبدأ المنتخب يضعط بقوة على الجابون
                        	*

----------


## الفاتح

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة midris3
					

للأسف كل الروابط في النت ملك كانت لي مصريين اغلبهم
فتشت لقيتهم كلهم واقفات
ان شاء الله لو في زول لقى يلحقنا باقي الزمن
انا حاليا متابع في الاذاعة السودانية
اول كرت اصفر للاعب اندو من المنتخب الجابوني 
وهيثم مصطفى مصاب في الاحتكاك مع الاعب
الدقيقة 40



 روابط للمشاهدة 
 Click Here To Watch : Live Online 



Link 1


Link 2


Link 3



Link 4



Link 5

*

----------


## النجم السامق

*د.45 تسديدة ضعيفة وبعيدة من قلق
                        	*

----------


## tgmt86

*                                                                                                               مريخ وهلال ديل اولاد عم
كل الاتيام قالوها نعم
باسم السودان اعلنا قسم
اليوم تجمعنا صلات الدم

جينا الاستاد شايلنا منى
طبول ودفوف رقيص وغنا
شحعنا قريقنا وليد وجنا
حب السودان فى قلوبنا هنا
3
اولادنا رجال قدر الاحداث
دخلو الميدان قاصدين الكاس
 اسعاد الناس وضعوهو اساس
حب السودان ع العين والراس
4
سودانى بريدو كمان وكمان
وياجمهور يلا على الميدان
دايرين الفرحه تكون عنوان
وما ح نشجع غير السودان
*

----------


## النجم السامق

*إنتهى الشوط الأول بهدف وحيد للسودان مع دقيقتان إضافيتان فقط
                        	*

----------


## النجم السامق

*رائع يا tgmt86 قصيدة جميلة ومميزة
                        	*

----------


## midris3

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الفاتح عبدالعظيم
					

 روابط للمشاهدة 
 Click Here To Watch : Live Online 



Link 1


Link 2


Link 3


Link 4



Link 5




 تسلم يا الحبيب ربنا يجزاك خير يا رب
                        	*

----------


## النجم السامق

*مستوى منوسط للمنتخب والهدف الوحيد لا يطمئن وكالعادة أضعنا أكثر من 5 أهداف
                        	*

----------


## ابواخلاص

*مشكور جدا الفاتح وربنا ماعدمنا منك ومساعدتك
                        	*

----------


## tgmt86

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة النجم السامق
					

رائع يا tgmt86 قصيدة جميلة ومميزة



الله يخليك يا النجم السامق ..
دي حاجة صغيرة كدا لي منتخبنا في المحليين ..
*

----------


## النجم السامق

*5 دقائق من الشوط التاني والجابون تقوم بتغيرين
                        	*

----------


## النجم السامق

*مستوى جيد للمنتخب ولكن لا أهداف حتى الدقيقة 68
                        	*

----------


## النجم السامق

*الدقيقة 70 تسديدة جابونية قوية ضائعة
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*الإستاد ما شاء الله مليان لحدي النهاية

أنا مشيت وما قدرت أدخل زحمة مبالغة ...

*

----------


## الفاتح

*نقل مميز يا النجم السامق
شكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــراً
                        	*

----------


## النجم السامق

*االدقيقة 76 دخول هيثم طمبل  بديل لبكري المدينة وقبله تم تغير كاريكا بمهند
                        	*

----------


## النجم السامق

*بهاء الدين ينقذ هدف محقق د.77
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*بهاء الدين ينقذ هدف محقق للمنتخب الجابوني ... الله يستر

النتيجة ما زالت 1 / صفر للسودان

*

----------


## الفاتح

*الباقي 12 دقيقة
يارب
                        	*

----------


## النجم السامق

*وينقذ بهاء الدين هدف ثاني د.78 الله يستر يبدو أن اللياقة إنخفضت
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*بهاء الدين ينقذ هدف ثاني محقق ... وربنا يستر 

*

----------


## tgmt86

*بهاء الدين يتالق في هجمتين خطرتين في ظرف دقيقتين ويخرجهما الى الركنية ..
*

----------


## النجم السامق

*مرور جميل لمهند ولكن تسديدة طائشة
                        	*

----------


## النجم السامق

*الجابون بدأت تضغط في آخر ربع ساعة
                        	*

----------


## النجم السامق

*د. 83 تغير ثالث للجابون
                        	*

----------


## asimayis

*اللهم انصر السودان
*

----------


## النجم السامق

*آخر 5 دقائق والخوف من هبوط اللياقة وبشة في طريقة للدخول للملعب
                        	*

----------


## النجم السامق

*دخول بشة الان بديلا لهيثم مصطفى د.87
                        	*

----------


## النجم السامق

*3 دقائق زمن مضاف
                        	*

----------


## النجم السامق

*فرصة ضائعة من بشة د.91
                        	*

----------


## النجم السامق

*إنتهت المباراة بهدف وحيد للسودان 
بداية جيدة نتمنى تحسن المستوى في قادم المباريات
الموعد القادم الثلاثاء مع يوغندا
                        	*

----------


## midris3

*مبروووووووووووك
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*مبروك الانتصار واضح ان اللياقة البدنية متدنية او حمل زائد ظهرت في الشد العضلي لكاريكا وبكري المدينة والشغيل 
نتمنى ان يتدارك الجهاز الفني 

*

----------


## Deimos

*ألف مبروك للوطن ...

وبالتوفيق في باقي المباريات ...

*

----------


## معتز المكى

*ألف
ألــــــــف
ألـــــــــــــــــــف مبروك للسودان


وبداية مشرفة


اللهم أجعل الانتصارات سبيلنا 
يا الله
*

----------


## علاءالدين محمد هاشم

*الحمدلله
                        	*

----------

